# Meyer E47 won't lift



## chuck newman (Nov 8, 2011)

I bought an old Meyer E47 plow set-up last year, and used it all winter with no problems. This year, on my first time out, the plow would not stay up when raised. Soon it would not raise at all. The motor is working, and the blade will move left/right. With the chain unhooked, the ram will extend. I replace the A valve and solenoid, drained the pump and refilled with R&O hydrulic fluid. The fluid that I drained was "milky" like it had some water in it. After running the motor a few times, I drained and replaced the fluid again. 

Still no luck getting it to go up. Any tips or tricks would be very appreciated. I would like to try every possible "cure" before dropping more money on parts that I may not need.

Thanks


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Packing cup is shot.


----------



## chuck newman (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks LON, I will look into that. I appreciate the response.


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

my meyers was doing the same thing and my harness ( truck side) was messed up a mire burnt out. 

i replaced the harness and havent had a problem sence. ( idn what pump i had)



Hope it helps and good luck


----------



## chuck newman (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the additional tip. I picked up a whole new seal kit (could not buy just the packing cup). I am heading home this afternoon to try the new seals. If that doesn't work I'll check out the harness. If that doesn't work I'll park it in the lake.

I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## chuck newman (Nov 8, 2011)

I was able to replace the packing cup and whatever seals were exposed when I took the ram out. Everything works great and I'm back in business. Thanks LON. This was my first time wrenching on any plow parts, and I hope the next time goes as well. Thanks again.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Your welcome!
Did you put the dust seal back in correctly on the top cap? It is one thing I see in wrong all the time.


----------



## chuck newman (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes. I paid close attention to how everything was oriented as it came off, and duplicated it in reverse. It works like a charm.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad to hear your back in business

Thumbs Up


----------

